# 18 On Right



## neurostream (Jan 12, 2014)

...with the 18 hour mark on your right-hand side of the 24-hour face/dial. This 24-hour orientation and hour-hand movement more naturally conveys time as it correlates to the sun's apparent position - relative to your longitude during the earth's 24-hour rotation cycle.

AKA, "High Noon 24 hour", "12 on Top 24 hour", "ToT 24 hour", "06 On Left"









Sinn 903 24









Epos 24









Epos 24 (12 on top) Day and Night dial









Yantar Submarine 24 II with Tritium tubes









Airnautic Sumbarine 24 Automatic with Tritium tubes (AN-24Sv2)









Breitling Chrono Matic 24 Chrono-Matic LE 24H a22360 (only watch using Breitling 22LC movement)









Rlt-76 Day/night 24










Mr. Jones: Satellite









Juvenia









U-100 SCHEPKE black-2 (black-2 = luminescent hands)









Utinam Orbis 24 H









Yantar Marine 24 GMT Chronometer (remaining Yantar stock via Ocean7 Watches)









sputnik1957









Hummel Herrenuhr black, 24 Hour









Messerschmidt ME 108









Chronoswiss Timemaster 24h









AirNautic AN-24M









Alain Silberstien

WITH ADJUSTABLE TIMEZONE RINGS:









IWC Portugese Sidereal









Yema Worldgraft









Glycine Airman Base 22 3887.19/66-LB9 (12 on top version of Base 22: .11/66=white and .19/66=back . . .) https://www.google.com/search?q=glycine+3887.19/66









Tissot: Automatic Navigator - PR-516









Ollech and Wajs: Moon Orbiter









Tissot: Automatic Navigator T12 - SeaStar









Tissot : Automatic Navigator T12









Glycine 3323 - 3x world time









Glycine Airman Special II - Ref 3877 (18 on right - limited 100 made)

SINGLE HANDED:









No-Watch - 24 Hours









Mister Jones Watch - Sun and Moon









custom french single hand 24 hour









Jaquet Droz Grande Heure Onyx









Jaquet Droz - single hand









Meistersinger 24h (Limited Black)









Slow Watch : Slow Jo









Jaquet Droz Grande Heure GMT ...single hand for each of two time zones









Botta UNO 24 Neo in Green









Yes Watch: Inca 24/24 (N206.4-24) - by way of the Yes Watch Zulu model line of fame. 24-hour dial AND 24-hour bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Great research! This is the first time I have seen some of these watches!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for putting them altogether. While going through your post I was thinking, ummh all my Airman have 24 on top, until I came to the quartz Airman, wait...lost within 3-4 dozens of watches I also have one :-!

Here it is, I also have one 12 on top and agree with the move of sun and hour hand pointing that direction:


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Very nice summary of 24-hour watches which are the right way up.
Thank you.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the collection of pics, and love 12 on top. But the sun argument always loses me. 24 on top works just as well tracking the sun in the northern hemisphere as long as you're looking north.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

No argument there. 
I don't use a watch for tracking the sun anyway, but during daylight hours the sun *is* above the horizon and 12 on top watches give me a better impression of representing that. Closer to noon the sun is higher than around dawn and sunset and the hour hand of a 12 on top watch or clock gives me an indication that I can grasp more easily. 
If it weren't for that ridiculous DST system we might even have 12:00 fairly close to solar noon.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Well said. DST is a nuisance. You should move to Arizona or Hawaii . As far as orientation... I've said it before, but I like 12 on top simply because I find it easier to read the hour hand across the top of the dial during my normal waking hours. But I'll buy any 24 hour watch that I like regardless of dial orientation


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

From April 2003 until 25 November 2014 I was working shifts with start times varying from 07:00 to 23:00, seven days a week. Weekends were 12 hour shifts. 
I was one of the least affected staff when changing from one shift to another, but I have never been so bothered by the switch from DST back to standard time as I have been this past week. I keep waking up long before my wife's alarm goes off.
Europe did the transition last weekend. I wish you guys in the USA and Canada all the best in coping with it the coming week.


----------



## greyfox422 (Jun 5, 2015)

This collection of pics is easily my favorite post on WUS so far. THANK YOU!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Great...more stuff to buy...

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## That-belgian-guy (Aug 22, 2014)

I barely knew the existence of the 24 hour watches! But these more 'nature-like' positioned hours are even more impressive. Just wow!


----------



## Tedfs3 (Jun 17, 2017)

That U-100 SCHEPKE black-2 has my interest. I really like the fine tick dial.


----------

